# Track problem, I think



## Rltiller (Feb 29, 2012)

My electrically challenged husband installed this train track but the train has yet to function. When you start it, it runs for a few feet and then shuts down the transformer. I am guessing it is a short causing this but after days (yes days) of searching the internet, countless YouTube videos and manuals, I am about to give up. I am equally challenged (I had to look up the difference between ac and dc) I did attempt the "quarter test" but the sparks were a little scary and thought I might mess something up permanantly. Any help would be appreciated. I have a picture of the setup I will attempt to attach







Thanks.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Do you need four wires coming out of the black box? The track only needs two. Maybe they are crossed???

MTH has a ton of information unfortunately you have to buy the book or video.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How about telling us what kind of trains we're talking about? Is this O-gauge (three rail) or HO? I see a DCS TIU, which makes me think this is O-gauge.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You posted to a DCC forum and the unit you are working with is DCS they are similar but they hook up differently!
I have no experience with DCS because it's exclusive to MTH Trains!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm thinking O-gauge here considering the DCS system.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

does this help? has photos!
http://www.protosound2.com/dcs/pdfs/20AS14017I_Chp8.pdf

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/DCS_Manual_Chapter1.pdf


----------

